# Puppy love....



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I think it's safe to say Jersey and Oriana have really hit it off!! She was a little shy at first, but each day they're getting more and more comfortable with eachother. I've been very impressed with how Jersey handles her... he still needs an occasional reminder to be easy with her, but for the most part he's been very appropriate with his play. Enjoy!





 
Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Julie how adorable!!!
Jersey is so sweet with her!!
I LOVE her little puppy bum!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so cute together. I think Oriana is going to be winning alot of the wrestling contests. Love her showing no fear and just jumping all over him and him being so gentle with her.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That is priceless. I love that little fake out where Oriana goes to the duck then turns around and flings herself on Jersey.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh this is totally daaaaahling! A real feel-good clip, thanks for sharing! I loved all those little flips.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

If you look closely you can see Jersey's 4-legged mom, Lucy, next to a chair with a look of "Who cares!!" She seems to think Oriana is to small to play with at this time.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwwww how adorable!!! I'd say that Jersey is being a real push over and getting tormented by his little sister heheheheheheheheheh!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OMGosh!!! How cute! Jersey is so good with the pup! He is STUNNING by the way! Check out your other pup just sleeping right through all that comotion! Love it


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

That is so cute. Jersey is sooo patient. I love Oriana's fake out tho. But I think you might have to start warning Oriana not to play so rough with Jersey soon!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Your house is going to be fun to visit. Keep those movies coming.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Loved it, it is a great movie! Now I know that puppy Oriana is soooo cute but my goodness, Jersey is such a hunk...seriously, he is just the picture of beauty! I want a Jersey looking golden next please!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Jersey is so good with her. And I love the way Oriana does flips and rolls all over Jersey.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Loved it, it is a great movie! Now I know that puppy Oriana is soooo cute but my goodness, Jersey is such a hunk...seriously, he is just the picture of beauty! I want a Jersey looking golden next please!


Thanks so much... that really means a lot coming from someone who owns a gorgeous girl like Tilly!! 

Oriana likes to pull her "fake out" pretty often... she acts like she's done playing with Jersey and then the second he lies down she pounces!! Poor boy just can't win

Julie and Jersey


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awww! Jersey's a great playdate  They're both adorable!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so great together. Brings back memories of when mine played like that. Wonderful video!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great video.... Jersey sure is being a good big brother.....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jersey is the picture of patience with that clever little girl! I laughed out loud, though, watching Lucy (your dad posted who she was) leaving in what appeared to be a huff....no time for these youngster shenanigans


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That was such an excellent vid to watch and the Sinatra songs were perfect (love him)! It was almost choreographed in spots with their antics and the lyrics at the moment, lol. Just loved it!
Jersey is gorgeous, Oriana is a doll.....make another video soon please :crossfing ....maybe use Frank's "You make me feel so young" or "Ain't She Sweet".....:


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

that is just precious. I love when Oriana runs across the room and jumps on Jersey. too cute.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

my goodness the energy! i need to take a nap just from watching it


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I could watch that all night! Adorable.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's too cute, reminds me of Jack and Peanut.
Jersey is such a good brother.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

What a great video - such a bouncy little pup! She's already developed a "strategy", if you look at 1:35 she walks away from Jersey and lies down next to a toy. The second Jersey laid down, she "attacked".


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great video--what sweet pups!

Keep 'em coming!

SJ


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,what a lovely clip.Adorable dogs!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

awww...I love it! Jersey is so gentle with the pup! Makes me want to see how rachel would act with a pup...she loves small dogs....big dogs....uhm...she loves all animals so far! LOL I love the video....I really do!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jersey is sooooooooooo good - he's teaching her so well!!! What a gentle boy he is. I love it when he gets a little tired and he just pins her with his big 'ol leg!!!


----------

